# rebuild comming along .pics



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

hi, my rebuild is coming along. letting the paint cure a little more before putting back together.this is the tractor that was being tossed up the street that I grabbed.i thought it was a 10965, but it is a 10954 W/ 910995 blower 24" my current is the 910954 w 32" bucket that I will redo next year.paint came out great, in the pics it looks like there are dark spots but its just shadows from the indoor lights.picked up a briggs engine w/electric start and 3 amp dc alternator for lights. cleaned all drive parts, all new bearings and bushings,with engine and paint and 2, 12 watt kawell led flood lights, and a pair of armor skids,it cost me 370.00.got the engine brand new for 220.00.will post more pic's when put back together, and once outside for better pics. chrome cleaned up nice with foil and coke. did not believe it would work. the rims look great except for the edge ,have to touch up still, pic makes it look like rust but there is none. i don't call it a restore because of the repower. should be good for another 40 or so years though. these machines are great


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Great job there.....!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

looks great !


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Awesome job.Got any before pics?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice work!!!


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

:goodjob:


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

*yes sir here.*



guilateen02 said:


> Awesome job.Got any before pics?


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/63690-hi-new-member.html the 24" i'm re-building now, stripped every part and bolt ,and drive gears and all those parts,, cleaned and used metal rescue to restore the metal parts and bolts.it had no engine.was put out for junk,so I grabbed it !!.... the 32 " I picked up in "85" for free and used it ever since,just needed a carb adjustment, but the tec engine died 2 years ago,and I put a 5 hp on it that I had from a tiller,and that worked better than the original tec that was on it.was not repairable or I would have rebuilt it. will re do the 32" next summer...just added some before pics but as you can see I had already started to take it apart before I took pics. you can see it was rough but still good enough to re-do. as far as painting, I stripped it using polycarbonate pads on my small grinder, it worked great it made it easy and fast without removing any metal. i etched using por15 metal ready.I then primed using por 15 then 2 coats of por 15 chevy orange engine enamel, then I topcoated with 3 coats of rustoleum crystal clear protective enamel


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi neighbor... CtDave,
Very... nice. The odds should be that if you take care of that machine, it should take care of you. Where did you get the Briggs And Stratton? 

Kielbasa... (down the road)


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

Kielbasa said:


> Hi neighbor... CtDave,
> Very... nice. The odds should be that if you take care of that machine, it should take care of you. Where did you get the Briggs And Stratton?
> 
> Kielbasa... (down the road)


got lucky. just started talking to a guy at home depot that was looking at blowers and he said he had a new engine that he wanted to sell.so I went to check it out and grabbed it..was still in the box never mounted or used the box was sealed.......I like to take care of all my equipment,especially these ,as I know how good they are at that they last. I've seen people with 2000.00 blowers that don't work as well or last as long.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice looking rebuild, the one thing I noticed, is you definitely want to put Sno-Hog tires on your machines. I have them on all my machines and never looked back.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking great.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

oneacer said:


> Nice looking rebuild, the one thing I noticed, is you definitely want to put Sno-Hog tires on your machines. I have them on all my machines and never looked back.


IMHO if he uses X-Trac tires will be even better.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

That's going to be a great machine! I put x trac on mine, haven't used them yet but I read lots of good things, the turf tires w/chains scratched my driveway and pavers. What's your plan? Going to keep both?


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

Rob711 said:


> That's going to be a great machine! I put x trac on mine, haven't used them yet but I read lots of good things, the turf tires w/chains scratched my driveway and pavers. What's your plan? Going to keep both?


if you mean the snowblowers, yes I am going to keep all three. I also have a small 2 stage mtd that is only 4 years old that I picked up free. stopped at a moving sale to see what they had and they were throwing away a snowblower that was only 2 years old. I asked why and was told that the tranny was no good so I took it. it only has one speed, with the hydro pump tranny if that's what you call it. it was just disconnected.so I got that for free. its very nice for a small blower and almost brand new.. I prob will put better tires on the blowers at some point, or maybe just on the 32" when I redo that next summer.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

ctdave said:


> i etched using por15 metal ready.I then primed using por 15 then 2 coats of por 15 chevy orange engine enamel, then I topcoated with 3 coats of rustoleum crystal clear protective enamel


I'm curious... how did you apply the POR-15?

I POR-15'ed the impeller on the machine I'm rebuilding, applied it with a brush, and it looks absolutely awful. It didn't seem to level at all, there are tons of brush marks. It's probably okay functionally (in terms of rust protection), but I was pretty disappointed with its appearance.


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

ELaw said:


> I'm curious... how did you apply the POR-15?
> 
> I POR-15'ed the impeller on the machine I'm rebuilding, applied it with a brush, and it looks absolutely awful. It didn't seem to level at all, there are tons of brush marks. It's probably okay functionally (in terms of rust protection), but I was pretty disappointed with its appearance.


I sprayed it. however even that was difficult, even after thinning 20% the recommended max, with their own solvent for thinning. it either did not spray at all or when I increased the flow to max it sprayed, but sagged. I tried to brush the sags right after spraying, but that was impossible as it was so thick and drying fast. (imho its because it was to old. it only has a 2 year shelf life) when I do my other blower next summer I will order from them directly and not get it at the local paint shop, and hopefully with better results. I ended up sanding after each coat to get it smooth, even with the engine enamel. this is something that should not have to be done and required much more work than it should have been. again I think it was older than it should have been, and if this was not the case it sucks for applying. I may even try the competition for that product to avoid the hassle. it was not a good experience.


----------

